
Skills Matter De-Platforms Scala Leader John DeGoes - edejong
https://twitter.com/skillsmatter/status/1168944236181557254
======
xkapastel
I saw some allegations in [https://meta.plasm.us/posts/2019/09/01/jdg-and-the-
fp-commun...](https://meta.plasm.us/posts/2019/09/01/jdg-and-the-fp-
community/)

All of this stuff is really mild. If this is the best they've got then I don't
think John DeGoes did anything wrong. This deplatforming seems like a silly
thing to do.

~~~
fortran77
Basically, they're saying that he _allowed_ people with what many think are
unpleasant views (on matters unrelated to Scala!) to speak at other
conferences.

